# Webseiten nicht aufrufbar



## Falloutboy6 (6. Jan. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann auf einmal keine Webseiten mehr aufrufen.
Wenn ich die Domain eingebe kommt



> Server nicht errreichbar.


Rufe ich jedoch die IP des Servers auf kommt die Meldung von ISPCONFIG



> Geteilte IP-Adresse[FONT=Helvetica, Arial][/FONT]


ISPCONFIG *Version:* 2.2.32

Das einzige was ich gerstern gemacht habe war ein Update vom SPAMASSASSIN.

Apache, DNS, Webserver habe ich alle schon neu gestartet ohne Erfolg.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## mrairbrush (6. Jan. 2010)

Da bist Du nicht der einzigste. Bei mir kommrn auch einige Seiten nicht. Bin noch auf der Fehlersuche. Scheint mit der mysql was defekt zu sein.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (6. Jan. 2010)

ok gut zu wissen. Ich hoffe dass es einer von uns bald rausfindet was da los ist.

Also auf phpmyadmin und auf die Datenbanken komme ich auch ohne Probleme.
Irgendein Domainauflösungsproblem muss das sein.

Danke


----------



## mrairbrush (6. Jan. 2010)

naja über ispconf komme ich nicht an die DB bzw. phpmyadmin.
Hatte mir auber auf der Hauptdomain ein tool installiert mit welchem ich auf mysql zugreifen kann.
1 Domain läuft noch aber träge, der Rest kommt nicht. Emails funktionieren.
Keine Ahnung wo ich zuerst anfangen soll zu suchen.
DB scheint in Ordnung zu sein.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (6. Jan. 2010)

also auf phpmyadmin komme ich auch nur über die IP.
E-Mail funktioniert bei mir auch noch.

Ich hoffe dass Till uns dabei helfen kann.


----------



## mrairbrush (6. Jan. 2010)

das problem scheint mir bei sub.domain.de des servers zu liegen.
Hatte mir winscp eingerichtet welches mir meldete host nicht gefunden. Über die IP geht es aber.


----------



## mrairbrush (6. Jan. 2010)

benutze ispconf 3.0.1.3


----------



## mrairbrush (6. Jan. 2010)

jetzt gehen sie wieder?? Wie kriege ich raus woran es lag? Irgendwo ein DNS ausgefallen? Und ich suche wie blöd.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (6. Jan. 2010)

stimmt. bei mir geht jetzt auch wieder alles. Wo hast du deine Domains liegen? Bei Schlundtech?


----------



## mrairbrush (6. Jan. 2010)

jop bei schlundtech
Jetzt ist gerade wieder platt


----------



## Falloutboy6 (6. Jan. 2010)

bei mir ist auch wieder alles weg.
Liegt bestimmt an Schlundtech.


----------



## Till (7. Jan. 2010)

Ihr könnt ja mal den DNS für die subdomain testen. Das geht mit:

dig sub.domain.com


----------

